# No more shooting for me means Archery Equipment is available.



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

After struggling all last year with shoulder pain, and it seemingly not getting better. I have decided to Clear out my Archery stuff and see how I feel in a year or so.

Before I try to sell out via the normal web sales avenues, I thought I would let you all know, as many of you have seen my Archery gear in person. 

This is a list of items up for grabs:
2009 Mathews C4 :Blue, RH,29", 50-60, with a Trophy Taker Micro adjust SS.
Axcel 3000 Target sight
Axcel HD Pro 4 pin's .010
Arrows: 2512 X7's 29" : LightSpeed 3D's 400 29" with glued in NIBS 
12" BeeStinger with 11 & 8oz weights
Easton ACE 30" Aluminum Stabilizers
everything is in very good condition

Trying to hang a few Tree stands during the preseason hunting prep, I realized the extent of my shoulder issues.  After I get it fixed, an Archery shopping spree might be in order next year.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear that...I had no idea that you were fighting an injury. I can definitely relate to not being able to shoot though....it's been about 6 months since I've summoned the courage to check my elbow and I'm not in any hurry to do so for fear that I'll have to sell all my stuff too.

Hopefully the docs can fix you up and you'll be back to shooting soon....I could tell by walking the course with you guys at the state closed that you have a real passion for archery....would be a shame if you can't return soon.

Ron


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Mag,
Why not just hang onto your gear, turn down the C4 and see how well you manage it after a few months of therapy and rest? I was back to shooting 6 months following the rotator cuff surgery to my draw shoulder, so it's not unrealistic to think you may have similar success if you take care of it now and don't push it too much. 

Also, seeing my gear hanging on the wall was a great motivator for me to keep up with my therapy during those months. :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> Sorry to hear that...I had no idea that you were fighting an injury. I can definitely relate to not being able to shoot though....it's been about 6 months since I've summoned the courage to check my elbow and I'm not in any hurry to do so for fear that I'll have to sell all my stuff too.
> 
> Hopefully the docs can fix you up and you'll be back to shooting soon....I could tell by walking the course with you guys at the state closed that you have a real passion for archery....would be a shame if you can't return soon.
> 
> Ron


I appreciate that Ron, and you show the same passion to just hang out and walk the course with us while we shoot. Hopefully you and I will be able to get back soon, but I just can't stand the thought of that stuff being at my disposal and not being able to use it.
I'll work hard and smart to try to make it work again.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

montigre said:


> Hey Mag,
> Why not just hang onto your gear, turn down the C4 and see how well you manage it after a few months of therapy and rest? I was back to shooting 6 months following the rotator cuff surgery to my draw shoulder, so it's not unrealistic to think you may have similar success if you take care of it now and don't push it too much.
> 
> Also, seeing my gear hanging on the wall was a great motivator for me to keep up with my therapy during those months. :wink:


Too much of a temptation for me to use it. I am fairly motivated, but sometimes not real smart. It needs to be away from me.
Thanks for the ideas but I've been weighing this out for the past 2 months. Decision is made.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Just ship em off to your buddys house and tell him no matter how much you beg to keep it away from you for a year.... 



mag41vance said:


> Too much of a temptation for me to use it. I am fairly motivated, but sometimes not real smart. It needs to be away from me.
> Thanks for the ideas but I've been weighing this out for the past 2 months. Decision is made.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I must say being able to go on a shopping spree for new gear when he is ready would be pretty good motivator for me!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

x-hunta said:


> Well I must say being able to go on a shopping spree for new gear when he is ready would be pretty good motivator for me!


 You figured it out.  :becky:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Typical: They are trying to fix it with pills. Who knows what damage the pills will do to something that isn't broken. 
Pushing pills is too easy these days. uch:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your shoulder Vance, Can you still swing a club?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes. Sometimes with pain, sometimes without. It's like picking your poison.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Heyyyy Sweetie.....Happy Thanksgiving to You and your bummed-up shoulder....:sad:

Have you tried acupuncture yet???......I hear it works wonders...:wink:*
.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Heyyyy Sweetie.....Happy Thanksgiving to You and your bummed-up shoulder....:sad:
> 
> Have you tried acupuncture yet???......I hear it works wonders...:wink:*
> .


Haven"t tried that. I guess during the next few weeks, I will become a guinea pig, I suppose I could also become a pin cushion. Happy Thanksgiving to you as well.


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Vance sorry to hear. Enjoyed shooting with you at the closed last year. I know your pain couple years back had a problem with my bow arm. afterplaying with pain for a year had to do something. tried differnt stuff nothing worked . Finial got to see Dr. Siegle hear in B-burg. As you know I have a cochlear implant so MRI is out of the question. he did surgery and fixed it radial tunnel problem. Now playing with shoulder pain getting him to scope my shoulder here in Dec. Playing and pain no fun. But this is the only way I can find out. Best of luck with yours.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Triangle FS said:


> Hey Vance sorry to hear. Enjoyed shooting with you at the closed last year. I know your pain couple years back had a problem with my bow arm. afterplaying with pain for a year had to do something. tried differnt stuff nothing worked . Finial got to see Dr. Siegle hear in B-burg. As you know I have a cochlear implant so MRI is out of the question. he did surgery and fixed it radial tunnel problem. Now playing with shoulder pain getting him to scope my shoulder here in Dec. Playing and pain no fun. But this is the only way I can find out. Best of luck with yours.


 Hey Bobby, sorry to hear you're having issues. I will keep you and your recovery in my prayers. Thanks for the encouragement. Age has a way of humbling us at times.

Take care,
Vance


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Pain sucks!! I've had 6 back surgeries and each tournament is a hit or miss! I can leave home, heading for a tournament and have the drive up there just kill me. Or I can shoot the first day and everything just lock-up on me the next day. And I'm with you, I had to sell my golf clubs just so I wouldn't feel good that week and then go hit balls! I know better, yet still I go a swingin'!!!! Good luck with your shoulder and hopefully you'll be shooting in no time!! God bless


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Vance. I have the same issues with my shoulder and also my wrist, I battled with it all year and finally gave up in September. I didnt even hunt this year. Im gonna hold on to my stuff but sit out next year.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

slowbowin12 said:


> Sorry to hear that Vance. I have the same issues with my shoulder and also my wrist, I battled with it all year and finally gave up in September. I didnt even hunt this year. Im gonna hold on to my stuff but sit out next year.


Well Scott,
It sounds like a weaker BHFS class without you shooting, but I understand. I figured you would make some noise is that class. I guess it will just be a year later. Archery needs good people like you representing the sport. 
Have you heard if Timmy is shooting at all. If not the top guys in VA would be. Darrin Davis, Jeremy Dean, Vance Cave, Mitch Stonesifer, Frank Jones, and Robert Tyree if he's still shooting. I would put Kent Stigall in there but he limits himself to foam animals and 60' paper dot's.
Get your health back Scott and go give them some young competition.


----------



## Jayd321 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. How much for the lightspeed's?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Jayd321 said:


> Sorry to hear that. How much for the lightspeed's?


This thread is from 2010. Vance is back shooting again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

whew, that scared me when I saw this thread back up. I thought my wife hijacked my account. :becky:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> whew, that scared me when I saw this thread back up. I thought my wife hijacked my account. :becky:


 :thumb:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

mag41vance said:


> whew, that scared me when I saw this thread back up. I thought my wife hijacked my account. :becky:


:chortle: that would be hilarious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

